# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα με θυροτηλεόραση URMET!

## bassotis7

Καλησπέρα,θα ήθελα βοήθεια αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.Έχω προβλημα στην οθόνη της θυροτηλεόρασης στο σπίτι,εμφανίζει μια κάθετη άσπρη γραμμή και φυσικά δεν δείχνει τίποτα άλλο ωστόσο μικροφωνοακουστικό και κουμπιά λειτουργούν.Το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο στη δική μου συσκευή (του διαμερίσματος μου) διότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι της πολυκατοικίας δεν έχουν κάποιο θέμα.Η θυροτηλεόραση ειναι URMET  DIS.1204-D002A ημερομηνία κατασκευής 1998.Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## briko

συνήθως είναι κάποια ψυχρή κοληση.
Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ  όμως είναι γνωρίζεις να την άνοιξης και να την φτιάξεις?

----------


## bassotis7

Τελίκα μετα απο ανοιγμα και έλεγχο βρέθηκε μια σπασμένη κόληση σ ένα στοιχείο ,δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ειναι.Ισως κάποιος μεταχηματιστής αλλά εχει και μία ρυθμιστική βιδα από πάνω σαν αυτές των ποτενσιομέτρων.Κολήθηκε και όλα καλά.Σ ευχαριστώ

----------

